# Aep Recreation Land



## jeffgummy

Anyone else out there dream of camping and fishing at aep in February when it was 55 in January? Enough of this cold stuff, no offense to you ice fisherman, I am ready for spring. Jeff


----------



## BassCatcher12

Going there this weekend actually? Hitten up the ICE.. gills, gills, gills


----------



## jeffgummy

good luck, hopefully you'll run into some, I know there are some giant ones down there, it would be a good time to go down there and wander around and find some new lakes too.


----------



## squid_1

Hey Bass have you had any reports on the ice down there? To far for me to drive down and check. I have a pond full of redears I would love to hit.


----------



## Bherrick

I'm ready, that's for sure. I just got back from Hocking Hills, and it was cold as ...well it was cold. Hiking on those trails was bad enough, I can just imagine climbing some high walls in the snow and ice, or tramping up the buckeye trail with my gear, and scrambling down through the brush to that little honey hole, in boots and all the rest of the winter crap. No thanks, I'll wait for the wamr up. I've never been much for ice fishing either.


----------



## FishJunky

I'm ready. Sold my big tube and bought a smaller one and bought some new breathable waders. Also bought a new Abu Garcia reel. I cleaned out the tackle boxs and oiled down my reels. I've ordered some new lures. You could say that I'm ready. I'm running out of stuff to buy and get ready for when we do go Jeff. Oh yea bought a new tent too. Can't wait to get the lines wet and catch a personal best this year. It would have to push 7.5 pounds to be my best. But this is the year. Possitive thinking.:B When the ice does melt on my honey hole I'm there. It always melts first cause of how shallow it is. I'll give you a call Jeff and we will go to get some practice setting those hooks. Oh I'm ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasRigged

Today's weather is REALLY making me anxious to try my hand at AEP this year. Hopefully we'll actually be able to hook up this year Jeff and you can give me some pointers.


----------



## iam20fan

is there a website for AEP fishing and camping? i have never been


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

general info site with links

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/default.htm


you need a permit to fish any of their land which is free of charge and you can get it from their website...its a pdf file if i remember right


----------



## Buckeye1955

I fished the Ohio Power lands back in college in the 70's. We used to camp at campsite "C" if I remember correctly and did pretty well. I haven't fished it in years and I know they have restripped some of it and alot has changed since then. I figure no one wants to let their "honey hole's" location out, but I ride the motorcycle through that area several times a year and have thought about strapping a travel rod on the bike and trying for some big blue gills at least. I'm usually running along 78 and 83 coming out of Caldwell or Beverly. Would anyone have some suggestions for where to try my luck? We used to hunt grouse behind the cemetary out past Hackney on the right. There were some ponds down over the hill there, but I bet it is so grown up now you'd have to have a bulldozer to get there. Where does the buckeye trail cut across that area?

Thanks,

Steve from Marietta


----------



## buckdawg

back in the day i went there with my boy scout troop. very nice. the thing that sticks out most to me was the noise those beavers made when they slapped their tails on the water. i had never heard anything like that before and it freaked me out!


----------



## shroomhunter

The ticks are bad, the fishing is terrible and there are no shrooms to find anymore. Women with rules and chores have taken over the campsites.
I wouldn't go there


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

mushroomman said:


> The ticks are bad, the fishing is terrible and there are no shrooms to find anymore. Women with rules and chores have taken over the campsites.
> I wouldn't go there


YES i wouldnt go there either, bad place to fish - and there are human sized varmints running around wildly waiting to eat fishermen


----------



## sgofish

Did you fellows find my campsite???????


----------



## shroomhunter

I think I saw Bigfoot down there last year hanging around campsite C. He was making strange growling noises and smelled really bad.
Might have been a buddy that hadn't bathed in a few days snoring but we think it was Bigfoot.

Total tick count last year was 135 ticks tossed into the fire between 5 of us


----------



## sgofish

shroom........did you pick up the ticks in the area just opened off of 83 south of Cumberland? We have found that to be the worst so far.


----------



## shroomhunter

They do seem to be thicker in some areas. Some of the more recently opened areas probably have higher deer populations thus the vast number of ticks.
They're just an annoyance that I've accepted as something I have to deal with.


----------



## sgofish

I guess if that is the worst that ever happens


----------



## jeffgummy

I am never bothered much by the ticks, for some reason they don't get on me too bad when I am walking out from being in the tube, but the mosquitos have some ballgame down there. One thing that I added to my camping checklist is some raid flying insect killer for my tent. I spray it in my tent about 15 minutes before I go to bed and it not only kills all of them, but it makes my tent smell like a country meadow. It comes in a blue cam and the scent is outdoor fresh, I don't leave home without it. No more bugs dive bombing me in my sleep.


----------



## Bherrick

The squiters and Ticks don't bother me, the biting flies can be a pain, but its walking into a web with some of the really nasty looking arachnids that freaks me out. I usually only find ticks when I walk through a lot of grass.


----------



## Bherrick

poormanspalmbeachfishing said:


> YES i wouldnt go there either, bad place to fish - and there are human sized varmints running around wildly waiting to eat fishermen





mushroomman said:


> The ticks are bad, the fishing is terrible and there are no shrooms to find anymore. Women with rules and chores have taken over the campsites.
> I wouldn't go there



Those are some great summaries, I despise the place myself


----------



## Buckeye1955

Ah those are little problems. You guys should have fished it in the late 70's and early 80's when that guy from up north was hunting fishermen like ground hogs in there with an italian sniper rifle. Killed at least one - a co-worker of mine's brother in-law from Williamstown, Wv. Seem to recollect at least one more killed and one or two wounded. Took them a couple years to catch him. Been several bears spotted up in that area recently too. I'll see ya out there this spring!


----------



## FishJunky

The Bald Eagles are showing themselfs more often too. It's great to see them in Ohio again. I've had a few run ins with beavers down there. We had a beaver the size of a dog circle three of us last year slapping its tail. Feet were as much out of the water as you can get them when in a tube. I've also heard a couple of storys about rattelers down there. Is there any truth to this? Hey Mushroom. That was my buddy Aaron you saw in the woods. He's 6'3" and weighs 350lbs and man he smells.


----------



## Buckeye1955

Yep, several eagles wintering down here because of everything being iced over north of us. One on the Muskingum a few hundred yards below my house. Several on the Ohio between Marietta and Belpre. Rattlers are rare. I've heard of one out along Rt. 7 years ago. Copperheads are fairly common in the woods though. You have to just about stick your finger in their mouth to get bit though. We had a beaver come off the bank and about half land in our boat on Lake Chopper at Lakeside Golf course at Beverly a few years ago. I don't know who was scared more...... The state record large mouth was out of that lake for several years. Used to be a Tunnel Lake down between rt 550 and rt 7 south of Marietta that had huge bass in it too years ago. I think the access is all fenced off to it now. It was put in by the state and abandoned I think. Lot of coyotes in AEP land anymore and the bobcats are coming back too. Just no grouse anymore. It used to be grouse heaven!


----------



## shroomhunter

We used to hunt grouse down there but quit when the population dipped so low. I think with some of the timbering they've been doing they may make a comeback. I've seen lots of changes down there in 25 years and I'm sure ther's more to come. I've heard the AEP "rumor mill" that eventually old campsites L and Q will reopen. How much truth there is to this I don't know.
I know I'm getting mushroom fever real bad and it wont be long till I make the drive down to walk around the woods. Hope to meet up with some of you guys down there this year.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

its the magic mushroom man - LOL

i think it would be awesome to open up the closed down parts - that way i dont have to illegally drive down haul roads and walk 10000 miles to get to my honey holes! and the haul roads being shut down is stupid, too....guess they give an inch and some people take a mile - oh well there is always ways around everything! esp. when you know a couple old timers who basically live down there...i remember going down to cumberland in an old 60s jeep CJ5. it was me, my buddy, and his uncle...we were all inside that jeep with a honda xr100 dirtbike lol thats when i learned how to ride - on a hillside at AEP now thats quality...reminds me of that alan jackson song "when daddy let me drive"


----------



## FISHNASTY

It doesn't matter if there is ice or not, there's another guy on here who can walk on water.


----------



## sgofish

As one who has been in AEP, Ohio Power, four to five times a year for the last twenty years, I have seen the progression of closings, both camp site and road. The most disturbing of these are the roads because as much as this sixty year old body can still do the climbing and scaling of pond walls with a belly boat and all the trappings, those long hikes are getting to be a little much. One of the most recent closing is the old Q site on Rt. 83 nearly across from Sawmill Road, campsite D. Those roads would take you to places you could fish all day and not be absolutely worn out. We heard from coal company employees that there was a lot of outright theft of materials, from the AEP folks that the offroad vehicles and 4-wheelers had not only torn up the cut roads but were branching out around the fishing areas and destroying new grass and trees. I am not taking shots at us fisher folks as I believe there are hunters that are just as much the problem. A few selfish folks can ruin so much in such a short time. Thanks for letting me vent a little.


----------



## squid_1

I agree with Sogo.But until they start leveling heavy fines or any type of enforcement for that matter it won't stop. Nothing like the feeling you get when you hike in to a secluded pond and find 4 guys there on quads.


----------



## shroomhunter

The MORONS that run generators past 10PM which is when you're supposed to shut them down for the night. If you need your electricity that bad stay home where they bring it to your wall outlets. I like the peace and quiet, I also enjoy hearing the owls and the guys that think they sound like owls 
Saw a guy go over and cut the fuel line on a guys generator at 11:30 one night after he had walked over and politely asked if they would mind turning it off as he wanted to get some shuteye. They told him to mind his own business so he made the generator his business. He had just returned stateside from combat in Afghanistan and wasn't in the mood for their BS! OOHRAH!

That made my day! The generator boys went to bed and left the next morning.


----------



## sgofish

I am 100% in your corner there. There is such a thing as courtesy, and when not extended, should be dealt with. If you are going to be up that late at night, at least invite the neighbors over for a beverage and a fireside chat. If you really fish hard daily, you need a little rest at night.


----------



## shroomhunter

is usually one of the first down there in the spring and we always scope out the neighbors as they move in and try to respect everyone. We always welcome anyone friendly over anytime. Had a guy come over last year and told us he wanted us to turn down the music as he didn't like Rock N Roll. Sticks out his big 'ol beer belly shows a gun and proclaims he is a law enforcement officer on vacation and needs peace and quiet. Then he goes back to his camp and cranks up the Bluegrass. He was ignored and after the noisy entertainment we provided, dug out some Clown Posse and Afroman, that night with 12 gauge turkey guns laying all around I guess he figured he'd wore out his welcome. He got up and left the next morning. 

The music confrontation happened during the day not at night so we couldn't figure out what the problem was as it wasn't loud at all.

I sure miss the days when if there were 10 campers in the whole place it was crowded, never seemed to have problems with anything back then.


----------



## FishJunky

I agree with every thing said. Having a few drinks is alright, but when you have people beside you drinking till 2 or 3 in the morning and hooping and yelling all night it starts pissing you off. I camp with some guys that drive Toyota trucks. We had a couple of guy pull up to our camp drunk and there Ford was covered in mud saying they were p%&#ys and drove toy trucks. Its those kind of guys that ruin it for us that are down there to enjoy the fishing and peacefulness. You can stay home act like jacka##. Just don't do it around me. I'm not saying that everyone I have met down there is like this. Only a few. I've met alot of great guys down there and fish with them every year. Hey mushroomman, We need to get together again and do some fishing. I would also like to get some of those secret lures off of you. Let me know.


----------



## jeffgummy

Fishjunky, that brings back some great memories, nothing would have made me happier than for those guys to get stuck somewhere and get to pull them out. I guess we were kind of asking for it, we had 3 toyotas and a nissan 4wd all parked together , ironically those guys were pretty cool when they weren't totally hammered


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Thats pretty funny. I would definately take a Honda, Toyota, or Nissan any day of the week! On the other hand, my Accord isn't going to get very far on most of the back roads, but I enjoy hiking so its not that big of a deal to me! Plus, I figure if I can drive to the lake easily, no matter how far back it is, its probably not going to be a stellar fishing experience. 

Bring on Spring!


----------



## shroomhunter

Sorry you had a bad experience down there but one of those once in awhile wont spoil it forever. I'm sure the good times down there far outnumber the bad, they do for me. I have plenty of those "secret" baits. I'm just down the street, give me a call or stop by. He is making me a "custom" color and I may have to let you give it a workout down there. 

Years ago...probably 15 or so I was down with my brother hunting shrooms. It was very early April and I had found a dozen or so and thought that was good for as early as it was. We set up camp at N and were having a brew when in pulls a black van, guy and his wife get out and I see some mushrooms on their table. Curiosity gets the best of me and I walk over to say hi. We begin talking about mushrooms and I show him my small bag and he says here check this out. Inside the van were 5 gallon buckets filled with mushrooms, I was in awe of this mushroom finding king. Today you'd be hard pressed to find them like that unless you go North 
Shoot to the future and the age of computers and this great website.
Was telling some of this story last year and lo and behold I get a PM.
Turns out this man is on this website, we shared some details of that day and sure enough that was us years ago. We haven't crossed paths yet but I hope he makes it down this year. If he reads this which I imagine he is and smiling about now....It's getting close my friend!!!


----------



## jeffgummy

now that is a great story. I wouldn't even label my experience as bad, just an annoyance, and people are discourteous everywhere, just not as much down at aep.


----------



## FishThis

I was down last year quite a few times and only one night out of four weekend trips did we hear a generator. It was a good year! We saw lots of turkey, a few eagles and chased up some grouse deep in the woods. I love the adventure of driving as far as you can then trekking through the mud/marsh and brush to get to the ponds. It gives you plenty of time to enjoy the beautiful surrounding and see the abundant wildlife. Oh, we did catch some nice fish as well. My choice of vehicle would be Toyota then Dodge! Both have taken me to wherever I needed to go!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

i never have any problems down there, though i dont stay in the public camp area. my buddy has a few acres on a hill with a camper and a bunk house...its great, though i still stay in a tent even when i goto my cabin..lol somethin about sleeping outside i guess. 

but i do remember years ago someone torched his whole campsite, trailer, bunkhouse, shed, and all...it was a total loss. they enventually found the guy and "shunned" him from AEP...if you know what i mean lol....

wether your old fashioned and hike to the ponds, drive your 4x4 samurai or 'yota, or ride your 4x4 back there, do what you gotta do, and respect the other guy...i still drive down haul roads, goto closed areas, but theres a difference in what i do and other do...i dont tear **** up...i go in leaving no tracks and come out leaving no tracks. old adage called "tread lightly" and a big word called "respect"


plus, if your back in somewhere where you shouldnt be, the last thing needed is extra attention (getting stuck in a mud hole and bouncing your car off the rev limiter) or having a big bon fire...remember, out of sight, out of mind.....just because it says CLOSED doesnt mean we have to complain about it being closed. take a chance take a risk its worth it for these BIG FISH. i still know guys who fish in the wilds! lol


----------



## squid_1

Fish the wilds...right.


----------



## flthednut

The wilds, where man becomes the bait.... Bwah ha ha ha!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

ok, theres like thousands of acres that the wilds set on...before they expanded and made it all what it is now, belive it or not, there are strip ponds back in there! IMAGINE THAT! guess what and the fishing is good....these guys used to fish back in there before the wilds got really big and now its all blocked off and just cant get back into them (unless your good) i dont do it personally, its not worth going to jail..


i remmeber riding in the jeeps 10-12 years ago in what is now parts of the wilds


----------



## squid_1

I fished a ton of the ponds that are now the Wilds. That big one you can see off of 284 was dynomite in the day so was the one to the left of it that you can't see. I heard that they are going to sell memberships to fish there...anybody else hear that.


----------



## Buckeye1955

Anybody talked to the AEP boys as to their plans with the completion of the new scrubber on unit 5 at Beverly? Those scrubbers run best on high sulphur coal and those old strip mine lands are full of it - and they already own it and have the conveyors to bring it to the plant. It doesn't take a genius to figure they are going to fire things back up pretty near the levels of the 70's out there. You don't invest $250 million in a 45 year old plant with out having a plan to some way save some money in the future.


----------



## squid_1

Might not be to the extreme of the 70's. Towards the end of the big muskie Aep was covering beds of coal with several feet of soil. All they will have to do is use a grader and whoala.


----------



## super_toad

looks like you can go fishing at "the wilds"...it's just not cheap
http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/TheWilds.htm
http://www.thewilds.org/things/fishing.asp

then ive also heard of the alternative way myself, it requires a cheap pole and running shoes . though i'm satisfied to fish on the outside of the fence myself.


----------



## FishJunky

Just looked at the Wilds prices on that. 3 days is a arm and a leg. I'll hike 2 or 3 miles and fish before I pay that.


----------



## squid_1

I like the long pole and tennis shoes...thats funny. Are a pair of wire cutters lighter than a pole? Just what would the fine be if you were caught? I would bet that there are state records for largemouth and gills in those ponds, not that any fine would be worth it. I haven't seen that many patrols rolling around in there and I spent alot of time in a treestand that can see into it. I swear that I heard shooting in there during gun season also...only saw the helicopter once checking the area out. Just one night of throwing a jitterbug sure would be a good time though. I will never spend a dime at the Wilds, they are taking all the land they can grab for next to nothing by posing as a conservation outfit then they are offering fishing at rates only the columbus political cronies can afford. Canned hunting is next if it hasn't started already. Betty Montgomery and her sister who lives real close to it are big supporters. If you have followed the evolution of Ohio Power from the 70's to current you might understand some of my resentment.


----------



## shroomhunter

You are not alone Squid! Lost some of the best mushroom hunting land to that place. I'm looking forward to the day they have to close it and tear down the fences!


----------



## super_toad

its a shame that those lakes can't also be enjoyed. (unless you're the wealthy privlidged) but its also a shame that you have to hike a mile or two to find a pond that is unspoiled by trash or overfishing in AEPs half. i don't mind it so much once in a while, but sometimes it's to much to ask the wife to climb the hill, fight the briars, pull off the ticks, trudge through the mud, jump the creek, walk down the pit and by the way honey i saw some snakes last time i was here, so pay attention, just so we can have a nice morning catching some gills. (i enjoy the challenge, but some things are better shared and i don't think enjoyable is the word she uses to describe the hike)but for all that i'm still amazed at how great a place it is. i just wish people would look at the big picture i guess.


----------



## spot chaser

mushroomman said:


> You are not alone Squid! Lost some of the best mushroom hunting land to that place. I'm looking forward to the day they have to close it and tear down the fences!


I don't think that will happen. Land is in either the wilds name, Columbus Zoo or some combo trust.

Just think of all the ponds that our DNR money stocked that are now private ponds !!!!!!!!


----------



## squid_1

I'm still planning a trip for end of march early april for some ice out fishing. 2 years ago I was fishing in the snow on April 1st tearing up the gills. I'll post when the dates are set, might need some beer drinkin card players.


----------



## sgofish

Squid, that sounds like a plan. How about we work on a gathering this summer too?


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

too bad the haul roads arent open like they used to be...aep was enjoyable when i used to go down every weekend, 10-12 years ago when i was a little boy...i remember you could go anywhere in the jeep and it didnt matter..oh well

i think we should all do somethin about it, get ahold of the rangers down there and get somethin going, like open up this side for a couple months, then this area, put it on a rotation. they dont understand these same old ponds are going to be empty someday, because i bet AEP isnt stocking anything.


----------



## squid_1

Sogo I will definately be down for memorial day, the gill bite is way to good to miss. My kids are already hounding me for a trip down earlier but when the weather is marginal I'd rather just go with adults. Something about kids couped up in the house when I'm trying to act 21 again just ruins my buzz. Matter of fact UPS should be delivering my paint order from Janns Netcraft any hour now, got to paint me up my favorite AEP gill jig. As for the roads being shut and areas shut down I don't really fish those areas, most of the ponds I fish are short walk from the car or house. I'm sure you can get remote as you wish and I'm sure Bass fisherman are walking the furthest, but I'm not after a trophy just some gills for the fryer. I have googled earth an area and found a pond that I didn't know exsisted and its loaded with redears, actually found a shortcut way into it. So a little research can go a long way when it comes to trekking in. As for trash...we can't police everyone I just try to pick up enough to where its not becoming a job or hassle to carry out.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I for one do not want them to open any more roads or gates. Every yahoo with a truck will be back there tearing up the roads, mudding and leaving their trash everywhere. The lazy people that fish right beside the road and will not hike back any are usually the same ones that leave trash everywhere. I still sometimes see people mudding where they are not supposed to be. Let the slobs have the ponds near the roads and the other people who want to get away from everyone have to hike aways back in. Thats one thing I like about AEP lands you can get away from the crowds and fish undisturbed waters. Not saying everyone that fishes near a road is a slob, I fish alot of ponds not to far from the roads, but the ponds I see the most trash at are the ones that have easy access. I don't want all the ponds to be trashed.


----------



## sgofish

Squid, I forgot that you do not have to tent camp down in "heaven". Maybe we can hook up for the late March early April thing?


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan

CHOPIQ I am 100% behind your argument. Been fishing down there for about 7 years, and I enjoy the hike and the challenge of finding new ponds in far off locations. Nothing bothers me more than carrying a canoe for a half hour, then having someone drive right up to a pond you thought was off the beaten path (this has happened three times).


----------



## squid_1

Who would you call to report these things to. As for as I know if there isn't a sign posted and its a road or vehicle path (grass growing between the tire tracks) then its venture at your own risk type of thing. Thats when it ticks me off and I have seen people drive around the signs to drive back to a pond. Go down there in the early winter and look at some of the ponds, you will see the quad/truck trails that are hard to see during the summer. I have never even been asked for my AEP permit in 25 years of hunting/fishing there. You would think that the Muskingum/Morgan/Noble/Guernsey game wardens would be all over that place. Guess thats why they call it Public and not Private so unless there is somekind of self policing going to happen we will have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## shroomhunter

Squid, I imagine we crossed paths somewhere in that 25 years as I have been going there myself that long. I'll be down there in early April as well hiking around and fishing. Let me know the dates and I'll look you up, tip a cold one and share some old stories..The Blonde with the bright red lipstick comes to mind.


----------



## Lewis

Havent been there in years but first went over 30 years ago.
Anyone remember the Old Mans's Money?


----------



## catchaway

poormanspalmbeachfishing said:


> too bad the haul roads arent open like they used to be...aep was enjoyable when i used to go down every weekend, 10-12 years ago when i was a little boy...i remember you could go anywhere in the jeep and it didnt matter..oh well
> 
> i think we should all do somethin about it, get ahold of the rangers down there and get somethin going, like open up this side for a couple months, then this area, put it on a rotation. they dont understand these same old ponds are going to be empty someday, because i bet AEP isnt stocking anything.


You have to know the people who have the keys. AEP employees can rent out a certain campground. This has a gravel road though and it isn't the off road areas you are talking about so it is completely different.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

i remember old mans money....its just the quickie mart now....wow that brings back memorys


----------



## jeffgummy

I still think of it as Old Man's Money, now called.... the Quick Exchange. Now they own a place on 83 near Cumberland where the old ice cream place was.


----------



## jeffgummy

does anyone remember the place on 83 where they sold produce, it was called porkys?


----------



## squid_1

Did someone mention keys?


----------



## KWILSON512

I'm damn near disabled from a back injury and was draggin a 8 point buck about a half mile out of AEP land and next thing I know a truck full of 4-5 people (my age 20-30's) pass me with a 80 lb doe on the hood that they apparently couldnt of pulled or carried out collectively. I dont know where the hell it entered at because I didnt hear it all morning but that truck had to be parked up in there (about a mile or so from a road) it really pissed me off. What it all boils down to is a general lack of respect for the law and fellow outdoorsmen.


----------



## Bherrick

poormanspalmbeachfishing said:


> i remember old mans money....its just the quickie mart now....wow that brings back memorys


----------



## sgofish

You posted these wonderful pictures before. I think the yellow sign is still on the side of the building. Do you remember the skill and crossbones flag that hung on the back wall? Well, it still makes an appearance each year for a week in May.


----------



## shroomhunter

Is still there and so is the cow. The tank has been gone for a couple years now. Grandma is still there, she used to sell the military surplus items.
They have some great sausage gravy and biscuits for breakfast and those hotdogs at 2 for a buck come in handy as well. Ask Bob to show you his secret for warming up those mealworms when you're down there.

Wont be long now till Ohio Power is my home away from home again. 

Get your KC Twitchers there also..deadly topwater bass bait!!!


----------



## Bherrick

sgofish said:


> You posted these wonderful pictures before. I think the yellow sign is still on the side of the building. Do you remember the skill and crossbones flag that hung on the back wall? Well, it still makes an appearance each year for a week in May.


Yeah, I posted them before, it just brings up such great memories, especially at this time of year when the cabin fever is set in to such a point that it drives you crazy. I love looking at the old pics and maps and remembering the first time I found this lake and that pond. Lamenting about the ponds that are gone, but still eager to find the secrects of the ones that are still there, can't wait for spring.


----------



## shroomhunter

Shown areas down there that I had never seen before. I can't wait to get back to those "new" spots and wet a line. A couple of those lakes looked as though maybe only a handful of folks had ever been in them 
Gotta be a 13 Lb bass in there 

I remember the first time I ever saw campsite N and how I just knew there were some monster bass in there. We used to catch big chain pickeral in that lake on old Bagleys Killer B1's. Was looking forward to fishing it last year and my shroomin buddy calls me and tells me it's closed and going to be drained.
Wonder if it's gone yet, I'll miss that one!


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing

thanks for the flashback, i feel like im 8 years old again LOL thats probably the last time i seen that place....anyone remember the duke station off the exit? i remember fuelin up there all the time.


----------



## squid_1

Wow you guys are making me jealous. I guess I was a little spoiled. My Grandparents lived in Zanesville so I never got the camping experience you all had,always stayed at her house. Then one of my dads friends worked on the Big Muskie and he always seemed to have us in ponds that weren't general knowledge at the time. Those ponds are now known as the Wilds. I remember parking off of 284 walking down the haul road (intersection of Paisley and 284) down to the big ponds seemed like it 1/2 mile going in and 5 miles coming out. Always threw black/silver rapala floaters and would tear up the bass almost 1 per cast. Like I said spoiled. We also used to fish all the ponds from high hill (mt zion rd) all the way to the big ponds now that was a fun walk. Oh well back to work I guess.


----------



## FishJunky

I think the state record will come out of AEP one of these years. There has to be bigger fish than I've seen down there.


----------



## Bherrick

mushroomman said:


> I remember the first time I ever saw campsite N and how I just knew there were some monster bass in there. We used to catch big chain pickeral in that lake on old Bagleys Killer B1's. Was looking forward to fishing it last year and my shroomin buddy calls me and tells me it's closed and going to be drained.
> Wonder if it's gone yet, I'll miss that one!


I've spent a lot of time looking and I've come up with some good photos from August 2006 and Janurary 2007, that pretty much show Lake D is nothing more than a mud pit, and 2/3 of N is gone. Supposedly N is going to be a marshland so that maybe why there is still water, but they are no longer in they're former glory.


----------



## basser33

> I think the state record will come out of AEP one of these years. There has to be bigger fish than I've seen down there.


I swear I might have een the state record largemouth come out of Q. A few years ago we were fishing back there and one guy in our group caught and released a 26 1/2 inch bass. Its eyes were the size of marbles. He said it was too beautiful to kill. The problem is we didn't have a scale or a tape measure so we had to use a striger and measure that when we got back to camp. If he knew it was that big he probably would have kept it. Well anyway I have pics of it somewhere if I can find them I'll post them. 

P.S. that big boy is still in there somewhere. I hope I catch him next


----------



## basser33

By the way I am going to be down there eighth-eleventh. Is there any open water?


----------



## FishJunky

I'm going down there March 17th. Let me know how it looks. Thanks


----------



## FishThis

I'll be down in April!!! If the weather gets warmer maybe sooner!


----------



## Bigun

Myself, my brother, father and a few friends are going to be coming down either the first or second weekend in april. Anybody feel like showing a few AEP virgins and second timers the way around. My brother and I came down last june and only managed to land a few dinks. But we fell in love and want to show the rest of our crew how nice the area is.


----------



## sgofish

For those of you heading down in March and April, what do you plan to use and how and where do you plan to use it?:F


----------



## FishThis

I had some success last year in spring dragging tube jigs around rocks and timber, caught some bass but no monsters. Also, I always have luck with spinnerbaits.


----------



## FishJunky

Slow moving Senko's. Every once in a while a run a fast rattle trap or crank bait for a reaction strike.


----------



## bronzebackyac

On my first trip down to "Heaven" last year, I caught a 5lber on a pumpkin lizard weightless with a Gammy EWG red hook. We caught alot of smaller ones too on the same bait. They did not like much else that weekend.


----------



## sgofish

All you folks have helped me in that I have used the black or purple 6" worm, 4" leech type baits and a floating black and silver rapala, 4", rigged on a three-way swivel and slowly drug across the bottom. The Key word here is slowly. Dark colors seem to work the best no matter what time of the year. It is good to know that I am on the right track for the early springtime bite.:B


----------



## catchaway

I will be heading down AEP on May 18-19-20 and then again in July. It should be a good time like in years past.


----------



## Boom Boom

I'll be down there May 18th - 27th, annual vacation with buddies. Anyone there make sure to display your OGF gear!


----------



## Rooster

Early Spring AEP lures?
Just to go against the grain, I love bright colors, and a fast presentation in the Spring. My first choice is a bright red Rat-L-Trap burned through the dead grass and bounced off timber. The BIG girls are not hungry yet, but the reaction bite is always there! My normal go-to crankbait is a bright yellow sunfish pattern dredged through the grass as fast as I can crank.


----------



## bimhoff07

The number one thing I will miss when I graduate from college this year:

-No longer being 20 minutes from the AEP lands! Oh, it's a sad thought!


----------



## FishJunky

I'll be down there May 18th, 19th and 20th also with about 15 other guys. Better get there early to get a good campsite. We will be at campsite K. I drive a red ford ranger w/ a fitted cap. Stop by and say hello. My name is Chris. I'm right there with you rooster. Rattle traps.


----------



## marsh

I'd love to meet up with some guys and get the kayaks or float tubes wet this spring. I know of a couple of promising looking ponds that I want to get into now that I have my kayaks.


----------



## catchaway

It looks like quite a few are going to be down there on the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20. Thank goodness no one stays at my campground.


----------



## sgofish

Actually, there will be anywhere from 15 to 60 during the week of 5/12 to 5/20. Not all at one time due to work schedules but that many will have been in camp at one time or another. Weather is the big factor on length of stay. We are the bunch across from the covered bridge in campsite D. TooTall Tim and Jeffgummy have been there recently. All are welcome as we know no strangers.


----------



## FishJunky

I'll be down there jeffgummy that weekend. We will have to stop by and say hello.


----------



## jeffgummy

I still remember the very solid deer jerky sgo, you guys run a very nice operation. Hope to see you this year. Jeff


----------



## FishJunky

65 deg. down at AEP today


----------



## bigcatjoe

Does anyone know if the ice is out down there yet?


----------



## Header

I'm planning on making my 1st weekend down this year. Live in Canton and I think 2 days just won't cut it. Every 3 weeks I have a 3 day weekend and plan on using a day vacation and come down on Wednesday night or early Thursday. Is the March 23rd weekend to early? My weekend in April will be gooble gooble hunting and the next will be May 17 and I WILL be there then.
Got a float tube just dieing to try it out, along with the wanders and fins. Hope to meet up with the names I've seen here. I believe I'll be in C, not for sure, in a 5th wheel.


----------



## spot chaser

bigcatjoe said:


> Does anyone know if the ice is out down there yet?


50/50 I was driving around 3/11. A lot were open or partial open, others had ice. Depends on how the wind and sun hits it - I'd say all open by this weekend.


----------



## bimhoff07

bigcatjoe said:


> Does anyone know if the ice is out down there yet?


I was down on Monday, 3/12, and it was still about 50/50. Some of the ponds still had quite a bit of thin ice on them while others were completely clear. 

However, as I was leaving, I could already tell a difference in the ones that had been covered; they were melting fairly quickly. It's also supposed to reach 70 degrees today (3/13) with plenty of sun, so I would guess that they'll all be pretty clear by this afternoon or this evening.

Unfortunately, as soon as we get the ice cleared off, it's supposed to get cold again this weekend! I can't wait for warm waters _and_ warm temperatures!


----------



## bimhoff07

By the way, did anyone shoot an 11-point buck this fall that was unable to track it down? During my trek through the woods, I found his carcass. The animals had taken care of the meat, but his head and a nice rack were still lying there. I assume he was shot and ran off and then the wound was enough to eventually kill him. There was also a large pile of fur/hair lying about 5 feet from him as though he had laid down there and struggled. But, I'm not a hunter, so I don't know exactly how they react and how this works.


----------



## Header

Kinda looks like he was whompped over the head with that there tree limb.


----------



## bimhoff07

Ice update as of 7:45pm on 3/13: Everything up north is clear. The big lake right beside Campsite C is almost completely covered still while the pond just down the road from it is completely clear. It's kind of bizarre because it seems like they'd get about the same amount of sunlight. Other than that iced-over lake at C, there are only a few others that have minimum ice (small patches along the shoreline) on them and they're all in that same area.

Unfortunately, the fish still wouldn't bite what I had to offer. That's probably just me though!


----------



## squid_1

Hey Bim that buck wasn't off 313 was it? Just curious lost a big one over there.


----------



## RiverWader

Could someone tell me what ponds are the best for catfish up there? Ive heard some nice stories bout cattin there but wouldnt know where to start..


----------



## gf319804

Several of the bigger ponds across the road leading from campsite A to campsite C have some pretty large catfish in them. The only problem is getting out past all that grass so your bait doesn't end up buried in it. The catfish bite is really good though. If you get there the right time of an evening, you'll catch fish after fish, most bites coming before your bait hits the bottom. If you have a boat and a fish finder, I'd suggest finding a clear spot on the bottom and dropping line there. Hope this helps


----------



## gf319804

This may be top secret information I'm asking for here, but is the fishing across the buckeye trail worth the hike, or is it overfished? I've always wondered how the fishing was across there, but I always stayed away from it because of the fact that it's a marked trail and I figured it was fished a lot. I do a lot of hiking up there on my own hoping to find ponds that aren't fished very often, looking for the big ones. Any info on the fishing across the trail would be much appreciated.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB

I'm planning on a trip this spring to camp and fish on the AEP lands. I just wondered where the best place to camp would be for the most productive fishing. I don't mind hiking some to get to a good spot. I was thinking of Area G or F to camp near 284 or Area H near the buckeye trail. I don't want to hone in on anyones spot what have you, but I want to give myself the chance to catch some Lunker Bass if you know what I mean. I know a lot of guys don't like posting certain places on a public forum, so if you want to PM I would greatly appreciate it. This will be my first trip there and I will be bringing my floattube along. 

I plan on going here in a month or so for a few days, and would like to catch and release some nice Largemouth.


----------



## FishJunky

I found the best way of finding good ponds and lakes is to tag along with someone that knows the area. You will meet other float tubers down there and just ask if you can tag along. For someone to tell you where to go is just to hard to explane on how to get there. I've got lost to many times from trying to follow someone else's directions. I'll be going down multiple time this spring and summer. Let me know what date you are going. Another good thing to have is 4X4 truck. If a turn off road is not closed take it because it will most likely lead to some good to great ponds. The buckeye trail has some great ponds also. Just start hiking and you'll run into some ponds.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB

Thanks for the info FishJunky, I hope to bring a handheld GPS so I don't get lost and just wander, and to mark any places I do well. I am hoping here in about a month I can go down there for 3-4 days to explore..... I unfortunately don't have a 4X4 truck... I can PM you when I get ready to go if you don't mind, I would love to tag along sounds like fun.


----------

